# Guppy laying eggs?



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

I saw two baby fry in my tank tonight from my guppies. I finally found them mom and she is dropping eggs? Is she aborting or was it an unsuccessful pregnancy. I just got her yesterday.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I recently had a guppy who was giving birth, and I noticed fairly large, yellow, egg-shapes with white dots in them. Is this what you are seeing? Some of them floated, some sank. I sat and observed her and saw that she would give drop a fry or two, then right after, a yellow liquid would come out (similar to afterbirth, I guess). It would quickly form into a ball. What could have happened with your guppy is that she gave birth with the afterbirth type egg-shapes and ate most of her fry, therefore leaving just egg-shapes and the appearance of egg-laying. 

Of course, there are also guppies that just lay eggs, but people recommend culling them as this is obviously undesirable.


----------



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

I found one of the eggs on the ground and siphoned it out, it was partially developed. I guess me getting her yesterday and the adjustment to the new tank stressed her to much is my only thought.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, hmm. What color was it? How did it look EXACTLY?


----------



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

A white ball with eyes. She had two fry, still surviving in a breeder box. The rest were the clear eggs. I just bought these fish the day before yesterday..and already lost the one with the shredded tail...the other in the quarantine tank has lost a little more tail but not much.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

they could have been unfertilized.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This happens. Tank transfer stress is a common cause of this


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Guppies are live bearers, they don't lay eggs


----------



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

I told her that, lot of good it did me lol.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

PuterChickFL said:


> Guppies are live bearers, they don't lay eggs


They don't lay eggs and have them HATCH. But they will lay eggs if they are stressed, or have the genetics to do so. Its similar to a miscarraige.

The white eggs are dead. The live eggs start off as yellow, and are fertilized if you see the black dots that are eyes. However, after roughly three hours, if they have not broken their shell, the eggs/fry will die, and turn white.


----------

